# High Beam Dash Light Location



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

This applies to my 1994 Nissan Sentra XE 2 door 5-speed with cruise control and a GA16DE engine.

I have searched this forum, and other parts of the internet, with no success for info that I need. Of all the dash lights that could be not working, the high beam dash light (the blue one), is the only one I find not working. It is, of course, the only light on the dash that needs to be working, to pass inspection here in NC. My question is where on the dash is it located? I'm trying to get this car in good enough working order so I can keep miles down on my Altima, and I'm almost there, but this is a tad annoying. I thought is was up top in the middle of the turn signals lights, but that is the cruise control 'set' indicator light. I have found threads describing taking the dash out to get to the bulbs, but nothing on the detailed location of the bulbs themselves. Any help is appreciated! And if anyone knows a 'short-cut' to getting to just this one bulb, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well isn't this interesting. I decided to drive the car to work this morning to get a good feel for it, and to see how far the headlights are off after rigging them up in place. Low and behold the high beam indicator started working. I hope it stays working. It's located on the bottom left of the dash and is a pale blue, unless the color has faded a bit over the years. This thing was sitting for quite awhile before I got it, so I wonder what else it has in store for me. Gotta find a transmission as well, since it has the dreaded 5th gear syncro problem. And the fuel gauge always says full. And the left drive axle needs replacing. And.....etc.


----------

